# Fonseca (D.R.) 5-50 Cigar Review - Perfect mild



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I grabbed a 10 pack on sale for 25 bucks, and I'm so happy I did. This cigar burns and pulls perfectly, and the flavor is a sweet pepper, that goe...

Read the full review here: Fonseca (D.R.) 5-50 Cigar Review - Perfect mild


----------

